# My Graveyard for 2011 so far



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a few things that wont go out till the big night but this is it so far.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

very nice! Awesome fence and gravestones, I also like your lanterns. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks I am really happy so far with how the lanterns turned out now to see if they hold up to the rainy florida days we have here


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the idea of hanging lanterns and jacks in the tree, and you probably don't have to worry about those getting pinched by a passing ne'er-do-well


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great job with the set up. Lookin' good!!!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great! love the lanterns.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

What a great tree to play with, and you have really done it up WELL. The lanterns and the jacks are just spooky!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I have that same soundtrack. I really like it too. Sounds good with your set up.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Looking awesome! I agree the lanterns are a really nice touch...

And that tree is so spooky! I`d kill to have one of those on my lawn!


----------



## 13th Ghost The Jackal (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice very very very nice indeed


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Good stuff Bigant! Looks great.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone!!


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

very impressive. love the sound track


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The lights and Jack O Lanterns in the tree look great.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Really like your graveyard! But if I may, what is the soundtrack you have playing? (Seem's everyone else knows but me!)


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I love what you did in your tree!! Really cool effect!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love the pumpkins.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

*Looks great*

Great collection of stones, love the lanterns & pumpkin in the trees. How are you lighting them

Ditto with the weather down here lately - I have had 2 reset all my lighting twice this year. I gotta big "i told you so" from hubby for putting my stuff out Oct 2!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Brad the soundtrack is the cemetery scene track from sounds of gore on hauntaudio.com they make the best tracks for atmosphere stuff and each track is an hour long. 


As for the lanterns they are from ikea and I lit them using lamp cords from my lamp parts.com. They are the same type you find in most out door decorations and come with the metal clip. To hold them in place. Luckily the clip fits perfectly in the lantern so I simply spliced the cord and pulled them trough a hole in top. Then added a black chain and spliced the cords back up. added the small flicker lights to each one and made cool lanterns to hang everywhere


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice set up, like everyone I really like the jacks in the tree.


----------

